# Betta Editing



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I just found out that my phone can edit pictures and I was wondering if you would like me to edit a picture. It can be anything but it just has to be a good-quality picture. If it's a little blurry it's OK. Here's Perry:


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I think it's cute.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Please?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

OK now I'm bored.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Just give me a moment to find a pic...


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Got it! I hope this picture works. :-D


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

How about that picyure? His name is Kelso.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

hows this? XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Picture of a Betta that says feed me minion.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> Got it! I hope this picture works. :-D


How do you want me to do it? And who is that? (name of betta)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I want to learn how to edit pics.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I want to learn how to edit pics.


I edit it on my phone.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I might try on IPad.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> Got it! I hope this picture works. :-D


Here you go.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Perry the platypus said:


> I edit it on my phone.


what's taking so long? i wanna see some!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I might try on IPad.


I don't think I have the app for it.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Perry the platypus said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 69182


yay! cute!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks!!! Sorry I didn't tell you earlier, but that is Maggie.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I just sent one to my mom.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

emeraldmaster said:


> How about that picyure? His name is Kelso.


I made Kelso a little brighter. The other one Kelso's green.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I just edited a pic of Carter that says feed me.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> Thanks!!! Sorry I didn't tell you earlier, but that is Maggie.


It's OK.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I just edited a pic of Carter that says feed me.


:lol: Fear me and feed me!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I sent the pics to my moms Email which is my accounts emails so now what?


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome pictre of Kelso!!! Especially since he does that just before he flares. So, it makes sense!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I sent the pics to my moms Email which is my accounts emails so now what?


What do I do now?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> What do I do now?


Do what? Do you want me to edit the picture?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I did edit the picture and sent it to the email of my account.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I did edit the picture and sent it to the email of my account.


Can I see it?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Don't know how to get email pic to here.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> hows this? XD


Yes that would work.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It could say give me attention?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> It could say give me attention?


That's cute! I like that!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks my avatar says feed me.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I'v seen! It's cute!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> That's cute! I like that!


OK


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> That's cute! I like that!


I'm sorry it can't take things too long. How about needs attention?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My idea was give me attention. What about worship me?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> My idea was give me attention. What about worship
> 
> Anyone of those are great! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Watch me flare. Great model. Killing machine. Future ruler of mankind.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Plus this:


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Those are so cute! Thank you!  XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I should get more pics of carter for this.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> Those are so cute! Thank you!  XD







I'm always glad to do yours.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I should get more pics of carter for this.


Yes you should.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Maybe today.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Did you?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Whoops forgot.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

You could do it now.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My moms not here right now.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------

